# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Walmart on Douglas closing?

## Corndog1

I heard this, anyone know anything.  Rumor is it is closing and beign replaced by the one in Choctaw.  Seems strange for Walmart to close that store, its pretty new still.

----------


## Snowman

> I heard this, anyone know anything.  Rumor is it is closing and beign replaced by the one in Choctaw.  Seems strange for Walmart to close that store, its pretty new still.


I have doubts about that, they have stores that close in a few less densely populated areas around the metro.

Has the one in Choctaw opened yet? If that was the plan they generally would keep the same staff from the old location.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Choctaw deserves a Walmart way more than Spencer does.
Or even Nicoma Park or Spencer.

However . . .

If They could replace Forest Park--in its entirity--with an UltraMajorSuper Walmart . . .
Then "Choctaw Walmatians" could make the "scenic drive" and everyone would be less unhappy.

----------


## oneforone

> Choctaw deserves a Walmart way more than Spencer does.
> Or even Nicoma Park or Spencer.
> 
> However . . .
> 
> If They could replace Forest Park--in its entirity--with an UltraMajorSuper Walmart . . .
> Then "Choctaw Walmatians" could make the "scenic drive" and everyone would be less unhappy.


The store is in Midwest City not Spencer. Midwest City fought for that store to be built because the old store on Reno was originally slotted to move to Del City leaving Midwest City without the tax dollars brought in by Walmart. The Choctaw store is going to be a smaller store. The Del City, Midwest City and Choctaw stores will be about the same distance apart as Belle Isle, Memorial and Council stores. 

Walmart is covering the east side in the same way they covered the west side of the city. The traffic will drop a little but, other than that the store will do fine. There are plenty of people on the north side of Midwest City, to the North of 23rd and the eastside of OKC that will shop there.

----------


## plmccordj

> I have doubts about that, they have stores that close in a few less densely populated areas around the metro.
> 
> Has the one in Choctaw opened yet? If that was the plan they generally would keep the same staff from the old location.


The Choctaw store has not even begun construction. I just drove by the lot an hour ago.  The only sign of anything to come is that there are new wooden sticks with orange streamers in the grassy area behind the Braums.

----------


## Corndog1

I didnt mean to give the impression that it was opening soon.  I agree, they havent even moved any dirt.  My question was has anyone else heard that when the choctaw location opens that the one on douglas will be closing.  I just heard that from some folks and was wondering if anyone else had.  Heard they have told employees at the douglas location that they can transfer to any of the other locations.  Dont have a clue when the Choctaw store will even start or open.  They may be finding some glitches it seems like.

----------


## oneforone

It's opening this fall and the Douglas store is not closing. Walmart not leave a huge market gap for somebody else to take over. Besides I think Midwest City assisted with developing the land and gave them a few other incentives therefore they likely have to keep the store open or pay them back. 

People are probably entertaining that rumor based on past history of relocating. The purpose of relocating was to get out from under expensive leases and own the store and land outright. Besides people are not going to drive to Choctaw from east OKC and MWC to go to Walmart especially when they have to travel through towns that are known for crooked cops and speed traps to get there.  That would have been like closing the south okc store when the Tri City Supercenter was built.  

The Choctaw store will have a small effect on traffic on the Midwest City, Del City and Shawnee stores because people living east of the metro and west of shawnee will likely start shopping in Choctaw.

----------

